# Building a new deer blind.



## alleyyooper (Oct 31, 2014)

Have been working on a new one. It is from 90% recycled material.
Have had the platform up for about a month but other duty's that must be done before cold weather (below 45F) has kept me from making the box part to put on the platform.
Ripped 2x4's into 1 1/2 for the frame work. installed a plastic corrugated board that is a fast food drive way sign, over that I installed some steel I recovered in a building tear down I helped a guy do. Also have some steel a friend gave me who used to build pole barns before 2009.
This side will face west.



This is the south facing which will be the front of the blind with some of the steel on.



Looking in the door, plan is to paint the insides so I don't get hunger from just sitting and thinking of the sandwiches coffee and donuts.






The roof is also steel on purlins. I am using that expanding foam to cover the bottom. It will cut down on the noise of rain and also help retain heat in the blind. No picture of that part yet.

 Al


----------

